# **New Reptile/Pet Shop Scotland, Glasgow**



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

(im obviously not the owner but just working saturdays)

Some Glaswegians may know the shop South Side Pets well this February the shop will be getting renovated....and the whole back of the show will be reptiles and aquatics....

and if you have ANY questions at all leave a comment or if it is private just send me a PM 

This thread will be updated regularly.
so please watch this space!


Southside Pets
2242 Paisley Road West 
Glasgow 
Scotland
G52 3SJ
Southside Pets - pet, glasgow, shop, burns, accessories, pets, G52 shops, hamsters,

Connor Lynch....


and also please leave a comment (even if it only says i will visit) so i can inform owners the numbers the shop will be getting!

thanks for taking the time to read!
cant wait to meet yous all!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry meant the back of the shop not show lol


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

ok the fish and reptiles should be arriving on tuesday....: victory:

only one person? :blush:


----------



## littlemisscharly (Mar 11, 2011)

Will try visit next time I'm up, shame I was passing last week, didn't know you guys were there..
Good luck anyways


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I see goldfish bowls... not a good start:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> I see goldfish bowls... not a good start:bash::bash::bash:


photo was taken about two years ago...

most shops sell them.....we only let the person buying the bowl buy one small goldfish...

but the bowls are bigger now...: victory:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

connor 1213 said:


> photo was taken about two years ago...
> 
> most shops sell them.....we only let the person buying the bowl buy one small goldfish...
> 
> but the bowls are bigger now...: victory:


That one small goldfish, if properly housed could grow to 30cm... 

Big bowl/small bowl no different I'm afraid. Both wrong, and anyone who truly cared for their stock wouldn't stock them. Simple.

And selling one is even crueller... they need company!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/651102-goldfish-care-sheet.html


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> That one small goldfish, if properly housed could grow to 30cm...
> 
> Big bowl/small bowl no different I'm afraid. Both wrong, and anyone who truly cared for their stock wouldn't stock them. Simple.
> 
> ...


not my shop....
If you would like to come in and have a look...then share your thoughts go ahead....
: victory:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I know it's not, but they're my thoughts. 

Goldfish bowls are neglectful and cruel, so for that reason I shan't be visiting.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> I know it's not, but they're my thoughts.
> 
> Goldfish bowls are neglectful and cruel, so for that reason I shan't be visiting.


ok :gasp:

thanks for your feedback anyways.....

will discuss this with the owner asap....
think we might be getting rid of them anyway as we are expanding the shop therefore will have some more room....


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

If they stepped up the care of fish, then yeah I'd visit but I'm afraid until that happens then I'm out.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hippyhaplos said:


> If they stepped up the care of fish, then yeah I'd visit but I'm afraid until that happens then I'm out.


ok...


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

the reptiles and aquatics will be arriving today 

will be going in today after school and will bring up the issue about the goldfish bowl :notworthy:


----------



## 4lph4d0g (Feb 24, 2009)

Do use have Royals? I might pop in not far from me.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

4lph4d0g said:


> Do use have Royals? I might pop in not far from me.



Pm'd you


----------

